# Omnisphere patch bug - can anyone else duplicate/confirm?



## Ben J (Oct 24, 2017)

On the patch "Orchestron Violins" both mono & stereo, it becomes monophonic when playing any interval chords below a minor 3rd (sus chords don't play either). I can obviously work around this with a separate channel to play the "missing notes," but would rather not have to do that.


----------



## khollister (Oct 25, 2017)

Same here - obviously a bug. Just tried several other Orchestron patches - cello, pipe organ & choir do the same thing. others work as expected.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 25, 2017)

Wasn't sure what has been done, so __ flagged this to Spectrasonics just as 'FYI' ......


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 26, 2017)

Got this Reply .....

It’s not a bug it’s a feature ☺

That happens because the legato behavior is set to happen whenever you play a major second.

All you need to do to get those notes to play is disable “Use Legato SS” in the SS Zoom page;


----------



## Ben J (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow, thank you! I've been using Omnisphere since day one and never knew a "soundsource zoom" screen existed.


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 27, 2017)

Me too !!..Lol...
Thanks for this info.


----------

